# how long to smoke sausage?



## jbird

My buddys and I made 20lbs worth of venison salami and I am going to smoke it at 180 degrees, I was wondering about how long to smoke it? They are about 5lb tubes.


----------



## SmokinAl

Smoke them until the internal meat temp gets to 155. I'm assuming you used a cure in them, right?


----------



## jbird

yes we used a cured from our northern michigan jerky store. I have seen the temp recommendation but just wondering about time b/c i wanted to put it on before work tomorrow and set the timer


----------



## SmokinAl

It depends on how thick the sausage is. I would wait until you have a day off, because you wouldn't want it to go above 155, and when it gets there you would want to put it in an ice bath to stop it from cooking further.


----------



## rbranstner

Yea like Al said you can't go by time you have to go by internal temp. Each piece will cook differently.


----------



## boykjo

I will guess being 5 lb tubes it will take about 6-8 hrs.... nepas smokes a lot of the chubs... hopefully he'll chime in soon

Joe


----------



## venture

Properly cured, it could cold smoke a long time.

When it comes time to kick up the heat, I would like to be near the smoker to monitor temps.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jbird

another question then is how do i check internal temps? poke through

the casings?


----------



## boykjo

yep...........

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Lots of factors here.

What kind of smoker are you using?

Do you have all 20 lbs in?

Why i ask is because the more your smoker has in it the longer it will take for the chubs to get to IT. 5 lb chubs can take some time. As for the 180 heat, watch so you dont fat-out the salami. Check the IT by your means and poke through the casing to the middle from the top down (if hanging) poke from the ends (if on racks). If you poke on the side or bottom (if hanging) you will loose moisture.

I pull my chubs from hanging at between 149-153, They will IT by themself by hanging to bloom.

Hope this helped you some. Ask if your not sure, im sure you will get a response.


----------



## jbird

I'm using a bradley 4rack.. I will use all of your guys advice thank you all was helpful!

           SMOKE ON........


----------



## shooterrick

When you probe go in through the top of the casing.  It won't be as evident and moisture will be retained as Nepas said,


----------



## Bearcarver

I like to probe my sausage through the end.

That way you get the probe hole in a lot of slices.

I just tell my Vietnam Buddy that those are worm holes, and he eats his with Tequila. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## archernut

I use an outside thermometer with the wire and prong. Stick it in the top of them and leave it. You don't have to open the door and loose the heat this way.

I actually use two of them to compare temps.

Also start out with lower temps, say in the 130 to 140 range and gradually raise them throughout the cooking process.

Hope this helps.

archernut


----------



## gayet thomas

Hey friends i am new to the thread and can anyone please let me know what is cold smoking and its effects.


----------



## smokinhusker

gayet thomas said:


> Hey friends i am new to the thread and can anyone please let me know what is cold smoking and its effects.


Here ya go: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2163/cold-smoking

I see you just joined and haven't been to Roll Call yet. Would you mind swinging by there and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome?

While you're at it, please update your profile to include your location, it helps when answering questions to know what part of the world you are in.

Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Good info Alesia posted...JJ


----------

